

Why Millennials Will Be the Next Greatest Generation - joefaris
http://accountalent.com/?p=596

======
michaelZejoop
I don't know why you think it is necessary to disrespect boomers to promote
your opinion of millennials. Regardless, I find it off-putting.

------
WalterSear
'Because I say so' is not an answer.

